# Hibernate hbm.xml Files generieren lassen



## Audio Anarchy (16. Apr 2008)

Hallo Freunde, 

ich bin gerade dabei ein Projekt mit Hibernate zu realisieren. Ich verwende Hibernate 3, HSQL, und Eclipse 3.2.
Bis jetzt habe ich meine Mapping Files immer manuell geschrieben.
Auf der Hibernate Seite habe ich gelesen, dass die Mapping Files auch automatisch aus JAVA Klassen generiert werden können. Dort steht aber auch, dass diese oftmals per Hand wieder angepasst werden müssen. 

Wie handhabt ihr das? Verwendet Ihr solche Tools bzw. könnt Ihr bestimmte Tools empfehlen? 

Danke


----------



## byte (16. Apr 2008)

Dürfte mit den Hibernate Tools gehen (dem Eclipse Plugin), habs aber noch nie genutzt. Wenns das Projekt hergibt, schreibe ich keine hbm Dateien sondern mappe mit Annotations.


----------



## HoaX (16. Apr 2008)

wenn du grad mit dem projekt erst anfängst und java5+ einsetzen darfst empfehle ich dir das gleich per annoations statt hbm zu machen.

ansonsten kann man noch annoation-like kommentare machen und via xdoclet die hbms erzeugen lassen.


----------



## Guest (17. Apr 2008)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...und via *xdoclet* die hbms erzeugen lassen.


 :shock: :wink:

Hier ein Beispiel
	
	
	
	





```
<taskdef name="hibernatetool" classname="org.hibernate.tool.ant.HibernateToolTask" classpathref="hibernate.classpath" />

...

<hibernatetool destdir="./wo/auch/immer">
   <classpath refid="project.classpath"/>
   <jpaconfiguration persistenceunit="WasAuchImmerPU" />
   <hbm2ddl drop="true" create="true" export="false" outputfilename="ausgabe.ddl" delimiter=";" format="true" />
   <hbm2cfgxml/>
   <hbm2hbmxml/>
</hibernatetool>
```


----------



## Audio Anarchy (17. Apr 2008)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn du grad mit dem projekt erst anfängst und java5+ einsetzen darfst empfehle ich dir das gleich per annoations statt hbm zu machen



wir verwenden java 5. wenn ich das richtig verstehe erzeugt hibernate anhand der annotationen die tabelleninformationen und ich brauche die mapping files nicht mehr. ist das korrekt?


----------



## foobar (17. Apr 2008)

Mit MyEclipse kann man sowhl JPA (Annotations) als auch hbm.xml Files erzeugen. Zusätzlich kann man sich noch verschiedene DAOs, Pojos und EntityManager erzeugen lassen. Das funktioniert sehr gut und ist zu dem auch noch komplett über Velocity-Templates konfigurierbar. Angucken lohnt sich.


----------



## Audio Anarchy (17. Apr 2008)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten Jungs. Ich werd mich jetzt mal näher mit den Annotationen beschäftigen. Sieht auf jeden Fall bequemer aus, als mit den *.hbm.xml Files zu hantieren


----------



## RoNa (18. Apr 2008)

Hi,

ich benutze XDoclet. Es ist super einfach und flexibel.

Robert


----------



## foobar (18. Apr 2008)

robertnac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich benutze XDoclet. Es ist super einfach und flexibel.
> 
> Robert



Warum nutzt du nicht JPA? XDoclet ist doch anachronistisch


----------



## RoNa (19. Apr 2008)

XDoclet mag veraltet sein. Aber es funktioniert. ( auch mit Java 1.4 )

 Letztendlich bleibt die Wahl jedem selber überlassen ;-)

Robert


----------

